

Apple is stuck in the 90s - edw519
http://www.ivy.fr/blog/index.php/2008/07/16/90-apple-is-stuck-in-the-90s

======
mdasen
I wish this would happen. I'm hoping the suit against Psystar will see a
ruling that Apple can't stop people from installing OS X on non-Apple
machines.

However, part of Apple's OS is that it controls the hardware as well. The
Windows and Linux world sometimes doesn't work 100% with the hardware you have
from the start - partly because Microsoft and a hypothetical Linux owner don't
control what you have in your PC.

I'm guessing that if there is a ruling against Apple, Apple will start
licensing OS X to a select few manufacturers. Why would a manufacturer pay for
this? Because it would mean getting to use the Apple/Mac trademarks (which
Psystar is likely infringing on). Apple's market share could become huge
(especially with a hardened Snow Leopard coming). Of course, it's also a risky
course. Apple is doing quite well as a closed shop. While opening up has a lot
of potential upsides, it also has potential downsides (no one buying iMacs
anymore).

Here's to hoping a court will help Apple in a way Apple can't help itself.

------
allenbrunson
apple is never going to license macosx to other manufacturers. not so long as
steve jobs is alive, anyway.

if they did that, they'd be in the same position as hp, dell, et al: nothing
to differentiate their hardware but price, margins getting thinner and thinner
every year, having to cut back on r&d, etc.

